

Whyday - August 19, 2010 - latch
http://whyday.org/

======
TrevorBramble
It really isn't enough that _why's legacy be restricted to the things he made.
What he contributed was so much more than software. This is the most fitting
tribute I've yet seen and I'm very glad someone thought of it.

